# Perch On A Beaded Spoon



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Read an article on using small spoons with a bead on the hook for perch thru the ice. No bait needed. I've made these lures before, just need to add the bead. Anyone have experience using these?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had quite a bit if success using jack spoons on Simcoe and Lake St. Claire. The trick with the spoons is to keep them moving and use a controlled drop (no slack line) the Perch hit them well, but spit them quick. It's a fun way to fish, but can be frustrating as hell until you get the feel for it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ive used spoons for perch as well with the bead.....when perch are biting it usually doesnt matter what you throw down there....when they arent....sometimes I wrap a waxie around the bottom on all three hooks....gives some good scent and have caught a lot of fish this way!

Cant wait for this ice to form up so we can actually start posting pics of results!!!!! Soon enough though! =)


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I make my own spoons also in all shapes and sizes. But I always tip with some kind of bait. Ice fishing season is often so short my theory is I don't want to waste time.

While ice fishing the fish have unlimited time to inspect your offering. If it takes a little taste of meat or the smell of it why not. Maggots and waxworms weigh almost nothing and can make a huge difference on certain days.

Like other said when they are going nuts down there anything works. But that just does not happen that often when ice fishing. 

My personal belief from watching on camera , the flash of spoon, attracts them. Lures them in for a closer work. Then they zoom in for a taste or smell test.

Not to say they won't ever hit bare spoon because they will. But why put the odds in the fishes favor ?


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with Steelhauler. We use them successfully quite often at Simcoe and St. Clair for perch


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Virtually everyone that fishes for perch in the shallow flats on Lake St. Clair jigs hard beads.

One theory is that the big fish will often times sit back and the smerch will attack. Sometimes you can't get your jig to the bottom and the little buggers are crawling all over it and therefore the bigguns sitting a few feet away never can get to it.

To get around it, guys fish spoons that are bent. Not sure where the bead comes from (probably an old school version of artificial bait). The bent spoon will make the lure travel away from the hole as it drops, to right around where the big perch are hanging out at.

I wouldn't advise fishing them in too deep of water, but if you're somewhere you can sight fish in 4-7 ft or so, give em a whirl.

Here's a link to some from a guy that's a regular on michigan-sportsman. The glow on these lures is pretty sick. High quality stuff. 

http://www.ficiousjigs.com/zencart/...ath=21&zenid=0114288316d78ca37ba203b9898efc65


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I will stick to a jig and wax worm or shiner....these fish came from Simcoe last year


Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

